# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Microworms as live food for fish fry

## zhiz22

Hi 

I have used microworms and they are clean live food for your fries. It's useful for feeding fries of small fishes like betta, guppies, dwarf cichlid.




Here are 2 interesting link for those wanting to find out more and culture them.

http://www.ehow.com/how_2002277_crea...m-culture.html

http://www.cbsbettas.org/microworms.html

----------


## benny

zhiz22,

Do we just scoop out of the tub and feed? Need any washing like live tubifex worms? Any other pre preparation need?

Do you have a culture going that we can get from you regularly or we have to buy a tub and start our own culture?

Cheers,

----------


## Wackytpt

Benny,

Just need to scoop from the side.

You can actually start a new sub culture from it  :Smile:

----------


## zhiz22

You can use a tooth pic when the worms climb up onto the wall. only use those on the walls as they are cleaner (free from the mash)

Then i would dip the toothpick of worms into a little bit of water so it cleans them. the worms will sink to the bottom of the water and i would use a dropper and you can use a dropper to pick up the very clean, safe, live worms.




if you put in some effort to start new culture, you can keep the culture going and going and going. I have been keeping the cultures going on for a number of years.

----------


## benny

zhiz22,

I've copy this thread into the nutrition section as well since it contains 2 good links. Hope you don't mind. The members here can certainly benefit from the good information you shared.

Here's a list of tips from one of the links for those interested in culturing them..

The warmer you keep your culture the faster it will grow.

You can put your Microworm culture in the fridge if you want to slow the growth.

Disposable Tuperware makes a great Microworm culture container

Keep your Microworm culture in a dark place if possible

Keep more then one culture container going at once, this way you lessen the chance of your entire culture crashing.

An aged Microworm culture will smell bad when the container is opened.

Do not keep your culture near food products and do not wash your culture container in the kicthen sink. 

Cheers,

----------


## zhiz22

No problem benny.

Remember to 'air' your worms once a day, just by removing and replacing the lid. They need fresh air too. it doesnt smell as long as the lid are closed.

----------


## sonique

will they creep out of the lids??

----------


## zhiz22

haha
will not lah. lid is seal, how to crawl out. the worms are very very tiny, hardly visible to naked eyes.

----------


## rav

Hi zhiz22, sent you an email regarding microworms. Need some of them.

----------


## Razorblade

Could we feed these worms to CRS too ? 

Thanks,

----------


## zhiz22

I dun see why not....as long as your current not too strong and suck all the worms into the filter before they reach the bottom

----------


## PlAnTaNoOb

I've got a question. I'm currently working with C. elegans, which are basically a kind of worm about 1mm long. Can I feed these nematodes to fish fry?

----------


## zhiz22

> I've got a question. I'm currently working with C. elegans, which are basically a kind of worm about 1mm long. Can I feed these nematodes to fish fry?


i believe so, but please ensure that no one notices that you are carrying petridishes of worms home, esp the mutant strains.

----------


## PlAnTaNoOb

:Laughing:  No worries bro. C. elegans are found naturally in the soil. The lab has no issues with me bringing them out. Of course, I won't bring mutant strains! We must be responsible for our environment and ecology.  :Well done:  Thanks for your advice nevertheless.  :Smile:

----------


## PlAnTaNoOb

So... anyone wants c. elegans for your fries? Properly bleached and washed 5 times to ensure cleanliness.  :Laughing:

----------


## AYWL

Anyone know where to get starter culture?

----------


## vaynard

get from zhiz22. he selling them. i got one culture from him. :Grin:

----------


## darien

hey zhiz22,
can i buy some micro worms from you?
email me at [email protected]
thks

----------


## Xaviergxc

> Hi 
> 
> I have used microworms and they are clean live food for your fries. It's useful for feeding fries of small fishes like betta, guppies, dwarf cichlid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 2 interesting link for those wanting to find out more and culture them.
> 
> ...


Hi there bro, if you are still selling microworm starter cultures and you dont mind, pls email me the detail , the price, collection point etc at [email protected]

----------


## tetrakid

Do any LFS sell microworms or a starter culture? Anyone bought from any shop?

----------


## tetrakid

Anyone knows which fish shop sells mircroworm cultures (with the container)? Thanks.

----------


## tetrakid

I just found this excellent and unique article on the Web about microworms.

*http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/microworms.htm*

I hope to get started with microworms soon.

----------


## MCE

You can order it from jb or Malaka. They are a few guys selling MicroWorm via post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zeus888

> Anyone knows which fish shop sells mircroworm cultures (with the container)? Thanks.



By containers: https://sg.carousell.com/p/220436179





> You can order it from jb or Malaka. They are a few guys selling MicroWorm via post
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And this, by post too:


https://sg.carousell.com/p/218940788


enjoy.

----------

